# "no root device found" while installing



## kondziq (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, 

I am trying to install FreeBSD on this: http://www.aaeon.com/newsletter/boxer/aec6820.html. It has however hard drive changed, because the original one was faulty. I have currently 160GB Samsung installed. BOIS sees the hard drive no problem. 

After going through whole setting up process I get to the point when installer wants to start copying files. It comes up with a message asking if I'm sure I want to contunue and I confirm. At this point I get a message:


```
no root device found - you must lable a partition as / in the lable editor
```

Next it says the same thing for SWAP. 

I tried installing other systems and they work just fine, but still prefer FreeBSD. Any idea what could be causing that? 

Thanks, 
Konrad


----------



## SirDice (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm guessing you skipped one or more steps during the installation.


----------



## kondziq (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, 

No, I don't think so. It's not my first time installing FreeBSD. I'm pretty confident I did everything correctly.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 28, 2011)

What version of FreeBSD?  PR kern/158637 suggests this may happen because of leftover GPT partition tables.  Boot mfsBSD to run gpart on the new drive:
`# gpart destroy -F [i]ad0[/i]`
Replace _ad0_ with the appropriate drive name.


----------



## kondziq (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi, 

8.2. 

Thanks for the advise. I didn't use GPT before - this is a new HDD basically. Tried gpart anyway and didn't help.

An interesting thing may be that I managed to install FreeBSD using custom installation from sysinstall, however I was still not able to boot into the system. Perhaps standard install does something that custom doesn't include by default which is why all files get copied no problem... 

Konrad


----------

